# Confused between PWM and SYS_FAN headers connections



## UltraMega

Would be helpful if you took a picture of the inside of your PC and state the model number of your motherboard.


----------



## SmOgER

Just plug it into SYS_FAN then.
That being said though, since it goes through the hub you might not get the RPM readouts.


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

UltraMega said:


> Would be helpful if you took a picture of the inside of your PC and state the model number of your motherboard.


Hello, 
my motherboard is MSI B250 GAMING PRO CARBON, and here is pictures of the controller and also my motherboard:





















SmOgER said:


> Just plug it into SYS_FAN then.
> That being said though, since it goes through the hub you might not get the RPM readouts.


that's what i did, but the problem is that my fans are not controlled smartely. I mean even if they are plugged as a PWM from the hub, their speed still same even if i run a stressing program which will increase heats.. So i remark that there is no PWM mode in that case ..


----------



## wjwong54

Look at the manual for your motherboard - the system fan connectors are configured for DC by default. You can change them via BIOS and specify fan speeds through a graphic interface. I suggest that you read the entire section before plugging things into your motherboard.


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

wjwong54 said:


> Look at the manual for your motherboard - the system fan connectors are configured for DC by default. You can change them via BIOS and specify fan speeds through a graphic interface. I suggest that you read the entire section before plugging things into your motherboard.
> 
> View attachment 2483426


Hello, 
yes i read it and i followed it correctly .. 
The problem is that i found all my case fans plugged into the controller are 3 pins, not 4 pins, so i guess this is the reason which make it not working as PWM mode, right ?


----------



## Shawnb99

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> Hello,
> yes i read it and i followed it correctly ..
> The problem is that i found all my case fans plugged into the controller are 3 pins, not 4 pins, so i guess this is the reason which make it not working as PWM mode, right ?


Correct. PWM are 4 pins. Connect to one of the DC headers. Any Sys_fan


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

Shawnb99 said:


> Correct. PWM are 4 pins. Connect to one of the DC headers. Any Sys_fan


Thank you ! that's exactly what I did


----------

